# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Is it bad if a toad's toe/or foot is swollen?

## turrubiate47

I just noticed that his toe or thumb??? Is swollen or something? Is it bad? Should I get it checked out? Please give me some advice on what I should do!

----------

